# white new idea 5409 disc mower



## kimmills (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't have a manual and I have a broken part. I can't seem to find the name of this part or a diagram to show me the name or part number. I need help please!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Can you take a picture or at least attempt to describe it?


----------



## kimmills (Jun 26, 2015)

Yes I have a picture but how do you post pictures on this site?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

kimmills said:


> Yes I have a picture but how do you post pictures on this site?


One way is to use another source to post your pictures with....photobucket.com

Regards, Mike


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Try this

http://www.agcopartsbooks.com/PartsBooksN/Viewer/book.aspx?book=agco/00721004


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Bottom right corner of reply box MORE REPLY OPTIONS box then bottom left will be choose file browse go to gallery choose pic then bottom left ATTACH will take a bit then when loading icon stops bottom right ADD REPLY


----------

